# WICC600 Greatest Bluefish Tournament on Earth



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It's that time of year and I will once again be trying to catch something that will cash I'm doing it the hard way this year all from shore so I will be using a lot of gas and fishing and driving to many places


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Man, CC you didn't give us enough heads up. Hopefully next year and I hope you faired well this weekend...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Day one started at 3:30am bought fresh bunker in case there was none around got to the pier a 4 too dark to see bunker but heard them so was able to snagged a few and then set up the rods with very fresh chunks had the whole pier and the incoming tide to myself but didn't get the first fish until 6am nice fight, but it was only 27"s and to weight in a fish it must but at least 28"s next fish wasn't landed until 7:30am and that was only 20" nothing else the rest of the morning left the pier at 12 got lunch and rested until 2 when to the shore spot and was like fishing in the dead sea stayed until 4 and went back to the pier stayed there until 10pm no runs no hits no fish.

Day two started at 3:30am had bunker left for yesterday but still stopped at the bait shop for fresh bunker was at the pier at 4am bunker poping everywhere snagged 7 set up and to sum up a long day one harbor blue I stayed at the pier until 11:30am when to another spot stayed ther until 2pm when back to the pier and stayed until the contest was over at 5pm used all of the bait and for 2 long days of fishing only 3 blues none big enough to weigh but still had A BLAST. if this doesn't read right is because I need sleep but i wanted to post something will post the winning fish tomorrow must get sleep looking forward to the fall


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

UNOFFICIAL FINAL RESULTS 
Rank Weight Date Time First Name Last Name Weigh-In Station 
1 17.83 Aug 24 1:55pm Bill Theis Jack's B&T 
2 17.58 Aug 24 12:51pm Richard Brown Captain Morgan's 
3 17.23 Aug 24 1:54pm Chris James Jack's B&T 
4 15.77 Aug 23 9:59am Bryan Thivierge Fisherman's World 
5 15.54 Aug 23 1:15am Nick Nemergut Stratford B&T 
6 15.47 Aug 23 7:50pm Casey Hart River's End 
7 14.96 Aug 24 8:12am Walter Luciuk Captain Morgan's 
8 14.33 Aug 24 2:24pm John Russo Captain Morgan's 
9 14.13 Aug 24 4:04pm Ken Bagdasarian Captain's Cove 
10 13.74 Aug 24 12:08pm Nancy LoCascio Jack's B&T 
11 13.43 Aug 23 7:14pm Robert Angelicola River's End 
12 13.21 Aug 23 3:22pm John Wygand Northeast B&T 
13 13.08 Aug 23 10:26am Lucille Slie Captain Morgan's 
14 13.05 Aug 24 10:34am Brandyn Balzano Fisherman's Paradise 
15 13.01 Aug 23 6:27pm Franklin Valdez Captain Morgan's 
16 12.95 Aug 23 11:26am Andy LoCascio Jack's B&T 
17 12.88 Aug 23 9:08am Roka Gazivoda Jack's B&T 
18 12.84 Aug 24 12:37pm Scott Poarch Captain's Cove 
19 12.82 Aug 23 8:21pm Jeff Michalkewicz Northeast B&T 
20 12.74 Aug24 3:09pm Jason Bociek Captain's Cove


----------

